# Mayweather TOP 3 ALL TIME says Bernard Hopkins



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

high praise


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

High praise indeed. I disagree but props to PBF nonetheless.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

No chance


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

He picks him in a H2H battle over Leonard...I am yet to fully decide. The fact that I'm not yet sure means it is at least quite plausible.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins says a lot! Self appointed mouth piece of boxing.

Contradicts himself all the time:

"I will never fight Roy Jones now"

-Hopkins after the Calzaghe/Jones fight

Two quotes by Hopkins on Monzon:

"Carlos Monzon? I could lose that fight. Monzon was tall, rangy, did everything right. I see myself losing that fight more than winning it. I ain't saying I'm number one, but I'm one of the best middleweights of all time. My legacy is what it is. If you want to be great, then beat Bernard Hopkins."

" I'd love Carlos Monzon, a tall, straight up fighter. I'd have broken him down to the body and knocked him out. I see myself getting Carlos Monzon based on breaking him down with my vicious body attack, and taking him out of there with my speed and accuracy. [It would be] the left hook to the liver like I hit Oscar with".

85% of everything Hopkins says is just thinly veiled racism or contradiction, ignorant old baffoon.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I assume he means in a h2h sense. in which case i still disagree but its debatable.

hopkins going to be just another promotor soon. they'll sell their own mother a lemon


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have him at num2. Only SRR i place in front of. He is clearly more skilled than the fab4.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh dear god, defeats Alvarez and he's the boxing equivalent of Bruce Lee! Hatton was more proven than Alvarez no one was saying any of this then! You cannot compare a 45 fight record to the likes of a 200 fight record from yester-year! He beat Alvarez who beat Trout! Don't get me wrong Canelo is a talent but get a sense of perspective...

FMJ never fought the man who would truly define him! He accused him of steroid abuse.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He picks him in a H2H battle over Leonard...I am yet to fully decide. The fact that I'm not yet sure means it is at least quite plausible.


Leonard would beat Floyd, no doubt in my mind. He was _amazing_ at welterweight in his prime, let's not forget that.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Skillwise Floyd makes case.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

nah floyd is a cherry picker he can never be top 3.

and bernard needs to stop trying to get up in floyds ass floyd doesn't fuck old ass ugly snaggle tooth jailbirds.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> nah floyd is a cherry picker he can never be top 3.
> 
> and bernard needs to stop trying to get up in floyds ass floyd doesn't fuck old ass ugly snaggle tooth jailbirds.


You still think your boy one time beats Floyd lol?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You still think your boy one time beats Floyd lol?


All he needs is ONE TIME thsun.

I wanna see one time beat cotto first.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

O59 said:


> Leonard would beat Floyd, no doubt in my mind. He was _amazing_ at welterweight in his prime, let's not forget that.


Sugar Ray Leonard is the best fighter i have ever seen. Period.

He is my ATG no.1


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Skillwise I'm not gonna argue against him. I don't see him top ten yet but he's certainly top 25. I'd wanna see him face a back foot or defensive toe before rating him higher tbh.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Michiganwarrior is back from under his rock, uplifted at his midget heros recent victory! LOL Im glad that someone who has the physical presence of my 13 year old daughter and is a borderline dwarf makes you feel less insecure lately MW..

Pity you have no one from Middleweight up! You know, normal size! LOL


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Disagree.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Michiganwarrior is back from under his rock, uplifted at his midget heros recent victory! LOL Im glad that someone who has the physical presence of my 13 year old daughter and is a borderline dwarf makes you feel less insecure lately MW..
> 
> Pity you have no one from Middleweight up! You know, normal size! LOL


Mate honestly, just fuck off.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> high praise


Bernard always believed in his own skills and Floyd's skills.

He answered those questions without hesitation, and the answers were consistent with what he's always thought of Floyd's abilities

always an interesting character


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

borenard is the same guy that said hatton would beat floyd and then pacquiao would beat hatton until his massah reminded him who he works for he changed his prediction to hatton.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Uh oh, Hopkins angering a lot of Floyd haters/Pactards with this.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Leonard would beat Floyd, no doubt in my mind. He was _amazing_ at welterweight in his prime, let's not forget that.


Right now, sure, I'm leaning towards Leonard. 
Wilfred Benitez vs Leonard is going to be of good help for this. Nevertheless...mentally Floyd is a different animal to Benitez.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> Uh oh, Hopkins angering a lot of Floyd haters/Pactards with this.


uh oh we have a new hopkins nuthugger.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> high praise


A lot of boxers hold PBF in high praise but for whatever reason some fans don't share their view of him. Fans are more biased than boxers that's for damn sure Anyone with an unbiased eye can see that PBF is a once in a generation type of talent.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard is the best fighter i have ever seen. Period.
> 
> He is my ATG no.1


Word!

And Colin Hart, one of the boxing scribes in the UK who actually has an opinion worth taking notice of, feels the same.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I have him at num2. Only SRR i place in front of. He is clearly more skilled than the fab4.


Listen,I'm a huge fan of Floyd and felt priveledged to watch that sublime performance,but you are wrong.
Floyd is very skilled but SRL is equally skilled and has more versatility than Floyd.I'd love to see you breakdown how Floyd has more skill than any of the 4 kings.
Plus,Ray has four wins that top anything Floyd will ever do so I don't want to shit on one of my favourite boxers(Floyd) but let's keep it real.
With his résumé Floyd will be lucky to crack any top 10 ATG list.I'm just glad he was around to light up boxing regardless.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Listen,I'm a huge fan of Floyd and felt priveledged to watch that sublime performance,but you are wrong.
> Floyd is very skilled but SRL is equally skilled and has more versatility than Floyd.I'd love to see you breakdown how Floyd has more skill than any of the 4 kings.
> Plus,Ray has four wins that top anything Floyd will ever do so I don't want to shit on one of my favourite boxers(Floyd) but let's keep it real.
> With his résumé Floyd will be lucky to crack any top 10 ATG list.I'm just glad he was around to light up boxing regardless.


Floyd will never be Top 10 in any proper list, and not top 20 either. 
Ray Leonard has monsters on his resume. 
Ray Leonard DOES have more versatility as you said, but I don't think that may necessarily be the determining factor.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't agree with Bernard, but I don't have any problem with that statement. Mayweather's skills and consistency through the years are outstanding. If he can rack up some good victories as an old man, like Hopkins did, he'll climb up in my ranking and may end up in the top 5. I really believe he can do it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.skysports.com/opinion/story/0,,12936_8925248,00.html

Jonny Nelson believes Floyd Mayweather is the best he's ever seen..


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

As far as skill/talent yes,

As far as resume? yes and no

Im not saying floyd ducked anyone either but other fighters fought tougher comp then him, simply because their era's had tougher comp to fight. Their is no Duran, Hagler, Hearns physically or skillfully of this era at WW or JMW.

Mosley < Hagler
Williams<<Hearns (Never Became a big enough name, and ended up getting into a motorcycle accident smh)
Pac=<Duran (Bob Arum is stopped this fight from happening)
Cotto < Benitez
etc

BUT

Floyd has also moved up in weight and fought for titles at bigger weights than his original weight and is 27-0 in title or High ranked P4P fights and has looked absolutely dominant about 90% of the time. From Super Feather to JMW and never getting dropped once (except for vs judah lol) is damn near impossible and yet:


2013-09-14*Saul Alvarez**42*-*0*-*1*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWMD1212
 referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Dave Moretti 116-112 | judge: C.J. Ross 114-114 | judge: Craig Metcalfe 117-111 
WBC light middleweight title (supervisor: Mauricio Sulaiman)
WBA Super World light middleweight title (supervisor: Gilberto Jesus Mendoza) 2013-05-04Robert Guerrero*31*-*1*-*1*

MGM Grand, Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Robert Byrd | judge: Jerry Roth 117-111 | judge: Duane Ford 117-111 | judge: Julie Lederman 117-111 
WBC welterweight title (supervisor: Jose Sulaiman) 2012-05-05*Miguel Cotto**37*-*2*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Tony Weeks | judge: Robert Hoyle 118-110 | judge: Patricia Morse Jarman 117-111 | judge: Dave Moretti 117-111 
WBA Super World light middleweight title (supervisor: Aurelio Fiengo)
vacant WBC Diamond light middleweight title 2011-09-17Victor Ortiz*29*-*2*-*2*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWKO412
time: 2:59 | referee: Joe Cortez | judge: Jerry Roth | judge: Adalaide Byrd | judge: Glenn Trowbridge 
WBC welterweight title (supervisor: Jose Sulaiman)
Ortiz penalized 1 point in rd 4 for headbutt. Ortiz down rd 4. 2010-05-01*Shane Mosley**46*-*5*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Dave Moretti 119-109 | judge: Robert Hoyle 118-110 | judge: Adalaide Byrd 119-109  2009-09-19*Juan Manuel Marquez**50*-*4*-*1*

MGM Grand, Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Tony Weeks | judge: Burt A. Clements 120-107 | judge: Dave Moretti 119-108 | judge: Bill Lerch 118-109 
Marquez down once in 2nd round 2007-12-08*Ricky Hatton**43*-*0*-*0*

MGM Grand, Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO1012
time: 1:35 | referee: Joe Cortez | judge: Paul Smith 88-82 | judge: Dave Moretti 89-81 | judge: Burt A. Clements 89-81 
WBC welterweight title 2007-05-05*Oscar De La Hoya**38*-*4*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWSD1212
referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Chuck Giampa 116-112 | judge: Jerry Roth 115-113 | judge: Tom Kaczmarek 113-115 
WBC light middleweight title 2006-11-04Carlos Manuel Baldomir*43*-*9*-*6*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Jay Nady | judge: Chuck Giampa 120-108 | judge: John Keane 120-108 | judge: Paul Smith 118-110 
WBC welterweight title
International Boxing Organization welterweight title
International Boxing Association welterweight title 2006-04-08Zab Judah*34*-*3*-*0*

Thomas & Mack Center, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Richard Steele | judge: Glen Hamada 119-109 | judge: Dave Moretti 116-112 | judge: Jerry Roth 117-111 
IBF welterweight title
vacant International Boxing Organization welterweight title 2005-11-19Sharmba Mitchell*56*-*4*-*0*

Rose Garden, Portland, Oregon, USAWTKO612
time: 2:06 | referee: Richard Steele | judge: Greg Baker | judge: Duane Ford | judge: Jim Howard 
Mitchell down once in Rounds 3 and 6. 2005-06-25Arturo Gatti*39*-*6*-*0*

Boardwalk Hall, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USAWRTD612
time: 3:00 | referee: Earl Morton | judge: Luis Rivera 60-52 | judge: John Stewart 60-53 | judge: Dave Moretti 60-52 
WBC light welterweight title 2005-01-22Henry Bruseles*21*-*2*-*1*

American Airlines Arena, Miami, Florida, USAWTKO812
time: 2:55 | referee: Jorge Alonso | judge: Harold Laurens | judge: Gerald Ritter | judge: Peter Trematerra 
WBC Light Welterweight Title Eliminator
Judges scores: 70-62, 70-63, 69-64 after 7; Bruseles down twice in rd 8. 2004-05-22DeMarcus Corley*28*-*2*-*1*

Boardwalk Hall, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USAWUD1212
referee: Benjy Esteves Jr. | judge: Melvina Lathan 119-107 | judge: Gale E. Van Hoy 118-108 | judge: William Boodhoo 119-108 
WBC Light Welterweight Title Eliminator
Corley down in 8th and 10th. 2003-11-01Phillip Ndou*31*-*1*-*0*

Van Andel Arena, Grand Rapids, Michigan, USAWTKO712
time: 1:08 | referee: Frank Garza | judge: Guillermo Ayon 59-54 | judge: Harold Laurens 59-54 | judge: Jack Woodburn 60-52 
WBC lightweight title 2003-04-19Victoriano Sosa*35*-*2*-*2*

Selland Arena, Fresno, California, USAWUD1212
referee: Raul Caiz Sr | judge: Chuck Hassett 118-110 | judge: Lou Filippo 119-109 | judge: Jack Woodburn 118-110 
WBC lightweight title 2002-12-07*Jose Luis Castillo**46*-*5*-*1*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Joe Cortez | judge: Ken Morita 115-113 | judge: Larry O'Connell 116-113 | judge: Daniel Van de Wiele 115-113 
WBC lightweight title 2002-04-20*Jose Luis Castillo**45*-*4*-*1*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Vic Drakulich | judge: Anek Hongtongkam 116-111 | judge: John Keane 115-111 | judge: Jerry Roth 115-111 
WBC lightweight title 2001-11-10Jesus Chavez*35*-*1*-*0*

Bill Graham Civic Auditorium, San Francisco, California, USAWRTD912
time: 3:00 | referee: Jon Schorle | judge: Lou Filippo 89-82 | judge: Marty Sammon 88-83 | judge: Tom Kaczmarek 87-84 
WBC super featherweight title
Chavez corner stops the bout after the 9th round 2001-05-26Carlos Hernandez*33*-*2*-*1*

Van Andel Arena, Grand Rapids, Michigan, USAWUD1212
referee: Dale Grable | judge: Peter Trematerra 119-109 | judge: Bob Watson 117-109 | judge: Marty Sammon 116-111 
WBC super featherweight title
Mayweather suffered first knockdown of his career in the 6th rd; Hernandez penalized 1 point in Rd 12 for elbowing. 2001-01-20*Diego Corrales**33*-*0*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO1012
time: 2:19 | referee: Richard Steele | judge: Jerry Roth 90-79 | judge: John Keane 90-78 | judge: Anek Hongtongkam 89-79 
WBC super featherweight title
Corrales corner throws in the towel after Diego was knocked down for the fifth time 2000-10-21Emanuel Augustus*22*-*16*-*4*

Cobo Hall, Detroit, Michigan, USAWTKO910
time: 1:06 | referee: Dale Grable | judge: Chip Acey | judge: Herman McKalpain | judge: Bob Watson 
Burton cornerman Nelson Lopez climbed through the ropes and implored Grable to stop the fight. 2000-03-18Gregorio Vargas*40*-*6*-*1*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Richard Steele | judge: Chuck Giampa 118-109 | judge: Daniel Van de Wiele 119-108 | judge: John Keane 119-108 
WBC super featherweight title 1999-09-11Carlos Gerena*34*-*2*-*0*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWRTD712
time: 3:00 | referee: Richard Steele | judge: Chuck Giampa 70-61 | judge: Ken Morita 70-61 | judge: Daniel Talon 70-61 
WBC super featherweight title 1999-05-22Justin Juuko*33*-*2*-*1*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWKO912
time: 1:20 | referee: Mitch Halpern | judge: Anek Hongtongkam 79-73 | judge: Daniel Van de Wiele 79-73 | judge: John Keane 79-73 
WBC super featherweight title 1999-02-17Carlos Alberto Ramon Rios*44*-*2*-*1*

Van Andel Arena, Grand Rapids, Michigan, USAWUD1212
referee: Dale Grable | judge: Jose Juan Guerra 120-110 | judge: Gueremo Perez 119-108 | judge: Bob Watson 120-109 
WBC super featherweight title 1998-12-19Angel Manfredy*25*-*2*-*1*

Miccosukee Indian Gaming Resort, Miami, Florida, USAWTKO212
time: 2:47 | referee: Frank Santore Jr | judge: Jay Kassees | judge: Ken Morita | judge: Dalby Shirley 
WBC super featherweight title 1998-10-03*Genaro Hernandez **38*-*1*-*1*

Las Vegas Hilton, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWRTD812
time: 3:00 | referee: Jay Nady | judge: Bob Logist 80-72 | judge: Chuck Giampa 79-73 | judge: Terry Smith 79-73 
WBC super featherweight title 

Potential HoF's bolded

The Argument Imo is there


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol... He is great and his ranking went up saturday like i said it would months ago if he beat canelo. Lets not get too drastic though . Hes nowhere near top ten on resume


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Listen,I'm a huge fan of Floyd and felt priveledged to watch that sublime performance,but you are wrong.
> Floyd is very skilled but SRL is equally skilled and has more versatility than Floyd.I'd love to see you breakdown how Floyd has more skill than any of the 4 kings.
> Plus,Ray has four wins that top anything Floyd will ever do so I don't want to shit on one of my favourite boxers(Floyd) but let's keep it real.
> With his résumé Floyd will be lucky to crack any top 10 ATG list.I'm just glad he was around to light up boxing regardless.


I don't feel that i'm wrong and i agree with everything Bhop have said. That is quite a praise from bhop who is a dedicated student of the game and he said it without hesitation. I have been saying this for a while that Floyd is the Michael Jordan of boxing and he is the best skill wise. Floyd stuck out to me as a very special fighter and i can't stress that enough. I don't believe that his resume is weak. He have repeatedly fought good to great fighter throughout his career and has been so dominate to a point where one can't see who can even come close in stopping him. That speaks volumes and you can't say that about Duran, SRL, Hearns, or Hagler. Hagler's biggest wins were against guys moving up. Hearn got his physical advantages. Duran didn't have the skill like Floyd nor does SRL. When you see those guys fight, they give you their style is predictable. Then you got Floyd who adapt and build on his style and he knows what punches will work against different fighters/style. He is just exceptional in every area. He makes good to great fighter look like sparring partner. Again, i don't think that his opponents were bad but rather is he just that damn good.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

a lot of people are just saying what they have heard all their lives but after watching those past ATG i know they are not better. They do not have that holy shit this guy is unbeatable feeling that Floyd has. SRR does for me. And i'm not the only one who thinks this.... a lot of trainers and fighters thinks that Floyd is the best. NOT someone else, not hearns, not duran, not hagler but Floyd. His name is being mentioned when you talk about boxing/skills/dominance. You got nacho, rios, broner, paulie, mickey garcia, bhop, and the list go on and on that says that Floyd is the best. It is bc he is.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can think of 3 mainstream, obvious guys that should rank over Floyd. Ali, Robinson, and Leonard. All clearly have better wins than Floyd and were actually well-appreciated in their times unlike Floyd.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I think skill-wise a case can be legitimately made. Roy Jones is the GOAT h2h for me and in his prime I've a hard time seeing Floyd being the underdog to anyone.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless is banned? :lol: Fuck this shit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Relentless is banned? :lol: Fuck this shit.


they got in bengali boy's AZZ for using his bread & butter race jokes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> they got in bengali boy's AZZ for using his bread & butter race jokes


:lol: bengall boy?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: bengall boy?


abu aka relentless is from bengal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> abu aka relentless is from bengal


Did not know that :lol: Hes been shot for awhile now.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Did not know that :lol: *Hes been shot for awhile now.*


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch

yea he's not even fit to be a speed bag these days


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I think skill-wise a case can be legitimately made. Roy Jones is the GOAT h2h for me and in his prime I've a hard time seeing Floyd being the underdog to anyone.


I agree that a prime Roy was the best I have ever saw, especially at SMW which was when he was truly peaked.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Hyperbole



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He picks him in a H2H battle over Leonard...I am yet to fully decide. The fact that I'm not yet sure means it is at least quite plausible.


if you really need to think hard about that your already overrating Floyd.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I can think of 3 mainstream, obvious guys that should rank over Floyd. Ali, Robinson, and Leonard. All clearly have better wins than Floyd and were actually well-appreciated in their times unlike Floyd.


are we talking about wins or skills? What does what fans thought of them have to do with their skills?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> are we talking about wins or skills? What does what fans thought of them have to do with their skills?


As far as I can see, most true all time greats were really appreciated in their own time. Not a prerequisite for being great or anything just something I noticed.

Factoring in both wins and skills, Leonard, Ali, and Robinson all clearly rank ahead of Floyd for my liking. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. I could name alot more.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> As far as I can see, most true all time greats were really appreciated in their own time. Not a prerequisite for being great or anything just something I noticed.
> 
> Factoring in both wins and skills, Leonard, Ali, and Robinson all clearly rank ahead of Floyd for my liking. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. I could name alot more.


nah, Mayweather is technically more brilliant than Ali IMO


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with Bernard, fuck it.

It's just still too early, and is almost "blasphemy" to rank an active fighter that high....but IMO, especially down the road when he's gone and not fighting no more, he will really be realized as a fighter with a style and dedication to craft that is VERY hard to see anybody beating him on even terms.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> nah, Mayweather is technically more brilliant than Ali IMO


I don't care about that. Mayweather might be more technically sound but Ali has the better resume and it's not even close. Being more technically sound doesn't mean he was more skilled than Ali.. on any level. Ali proved it on a higher level. Quite frankly it's ridiculous to compare the two on a skill level because Floyd didn't prove it against the same level of comp. There's also things Ali does better than Floyd in the skill department


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I agree with Bernard, fuck it.
> 
> It's just still too early, and is almost "blasphemy" to rank an active fighter that high....but IMO, especially down the road when he's gone and not fighting no more, he will really be realized as a fighter with a style and dedication to craft that is VERY hard to see anybody beating him on even terms.


Was it you who PM'ed me a long time ago saying Floyd is the best fighter you ever seen


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I don't care about that. Mayweather might be more technically sound but Ali has the better resume and it's not even close. Being more technically sound doesn't mean he was more skilled than Ali.. on any level. Ali proved it on a higher level. Quite frankly it's ridiculous to compare the two on a skill level because Floyd didn't prove it against the same level of comp. *There's also things Ali does better than Floyd in the skill department*


Probably but when it comes to intangibles Mayweather is a better boxer. It was Ali's bad habits that got him struggling with Frazier and Norton (every time with Norton too)


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Relentless is banned? :lol: Fuck this shit.


He's a shit troll alongside Slugger, they barely have any funny moments. Bring back Felix.



Copernicus said:


> Michiganwarrior is back from under his rock, uplifted at his midget heros recent victory! LOL Im glad that someone who has the physical presence of my 13 year old daughter and is a borderline dwarf makes you feel less insecure lately MW..
> 
> Pity you have no one from Middleweight up! You know, normal size! LOL


:lol: Typical of Klittard fans, only follow Heavyweights and started following MW when Golovkin moved up. Is that you Joe McKKKenzie?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I don't care about that. Mayweather might be more technically sound but Ali has the better resume and it's not even close. Being more technically sound doesn't mean he was more skilled than Ali.. on any level. Ali proved it on a higher level. Quite frankly it's ridiculous to compare the two on a skill level because Floyd didn't prove it against the same level of comp. There's also things Ali does better than Floyd in the skill department


Ali got an outstanding resume and he definitely tops Floyd's resume but still is just one aspect of greatness.

And there is nothing wrong with Floyd's resume. He fought guys with a lot of boxing pedigree and accomplishments. It would be absurd to think that his past opponents couldn't hang with the guys back then.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Probably but when it comes to intangibles Mayweather is a better boxer. It was Ali's bad habits that got him struggling with Frazier and Norton (every time with Norton too)


Not probably. He definitely has the better resume and it's not up for debate. Mayweather is hardly the better boxer just because he's more technically sound. Ali has plenty of great things about him technically. With Frazier and Norton it's simply about styles and eddie futch, they would always be tough fights for him no matter what. It has more to do with Ali's lack of serious fire power than his bad habits.



tliang1000 said:


> Ali got an outstanding resume and he definitely tops Floyd's resume but still is just one aspect of greatness.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with Floyd's resume. He fought guys with a lot of boxing pedigree and accomplishments. It would be absurd to think that his past opponents couldn't hang with the guys back then.


And the most important one. you can debate H2H all you want but accomplishments are written in stone and can't be denied. i don't know why i'm even having this conversation. Ali>Floyd. period.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Not probably. He definitely has the better resume and it's not up for debate. Mayweather is hardly the better boxer just because he's more technically sound. Ali has plenty of great things about him technically. With Frazier and Norton it's simply about styles and eddie futch, they would always be tough fights for him no matter what. It has more to do with Ali's lack of serious fire power than his bad habits.
> 
> And the most important one. you can debate H2H all you want but accomplishments are written in stone and can't be denied. i don't know why i'm even having this conversation. Ali>Floyd. period.


Obviously Ali's resume is better but that's not what I'm talking about.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Obviously Ali's resume is better but that's not what I'm talking about.


thats the main factor. Ali's abilities were unquestionably great. Just because he was flawed fundamentally doesn't mean a damn thing. His flaws are what made him great. I don't understand how you can say Floyd's abilities are better when he never fought the same level of opposition. It's the same reason I can't put Floyd above Leonard because Leonard fought and beat multiple great fighters.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Ali is my favorite fighter of all time but _Floyd is technically superior. _


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> thats the main factor. Ali's abilities were unquestionably great. Just because he was flawed fundamentally doesn't mean a damn thing. His flaws are what made him great. I don't understand how you can say Floyd's abilities are better when he never fought the same level of opposition. It's the same reason I can't put Floyd above Leonard because Leonard fought and beat multiple great fighters.


Even SRL himself said that Floyd can hang in their era.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> thats the main factor. Ali's abilities were unquestionably great. Just because he was flawed fundamentally doesn't mean a damn thing. His flaws are what made him great. I don't understand how you can say Floyd's abilities are better when he never fought the same level of opposition. It's the same reason I can't put Floyd above Leonard because Leonard fought and beat multiple great fighters.


So who would you favour at 130 or 135 over Mayweather?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Ali is my favorite fighter of all time but _Floyd is technically superior. _


:deal


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Was it you who PM'ed me a long time ago saying Floyd is the best fighter you ever seen


:think ... I thought you PM'd me...

j/k ... but yeah, if that's what we was talkin' about, that's prolly what I said :yep


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't personally have Floyd in my Top 3, but...it's hilarious reading some of the posts in here. Bernard Hopkins is one of the most knowledgeable people in the world within the sport. His opinion certainly has more value and merit than my own. I'm not saying he's right, but his opinion carries more weight. Hell of a praise from BHop, a guy whose supposed to be feuding with Floyd :huh


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So who would you favour at 130 or 135 over Mayweather?


Ortiz, Buchanan, Canzoneri, Duran, maybe Ike Williams, Whitaker, etc. I think someone like Armstrong could overwhelm him and beat him down over 12 rounds with his vicious workrate on the inside. Based on Mosley's early success I think Mosley could have an opportunity to knock him out, and of course he has faster hands at that weight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Ortiz, Buchanan, Canzoneri, Duran, maybe Ike Williams, Whitaker, etc. I think someone like Armstrong could overwhelm him and beat him down over 12 rounds with his vicious workrate on the inside. Based on Mosley's early success I think Mosley could have an opportunity to knock him out, and of course he has faster hands at that weight.


Stopped reading at Ortiz and Buchanan :lol:

Step 1 - remove your rose-coloured glasses.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> thats the main factor. Ali's abilities were unquestionably great. Just because he was flawed fundamentally doesn't mean a damn thing. His flaws are what made him great. I don't understand how you can say Floyd's abilities are better when he never fought the same level of opposition. It's the same reason I can't put Floyd above Leonard because Leonard fought and beat multiple great fighters.


Skills


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Ortiz, Buchanan, Canzoneri, Duran, maybe Ike Williams, Whitaker, etc. I think someone like Armstrong could overwhelm him and beat him down over 12 rounds with his vicious workrate on the inside. Based on Mosley's early success I think Mosley could have an opportunity to knock him out, and of course he has faster hands at that weight.


Yeah mosley "could have" but he didn't. And those guys you listed have been beaten by lesser guys.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah mosley "could have" but he didn't. And those guys you listed have been beaten by lesser guys.


Canzoneri doesn't look great on film either. :lol: What the hell.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stopped reading at Ortiz and Buchanan :lol:
> 
> Step 1 - remove your rose-coloured glasses.


Buchanan's movement and jab would give Floyd hell.

Step 2: Get off Floyd's dick.
@tliang1000 uh? I was saying PRIME FOR PRIME Mosley would have a huge chance to KO Floyd. Get over it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Buchanan's movement and jab would give Floyd hell.
> 
> Step 2: Get off Floyd's dick.
> 
> @tliang1000 uh? I was saying PRIME FOR PRIME Mosley would have a huge chance to KO Floyd. Get over it.


You'd make Buchanan the favourite though :lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Buchanan's movement and jab would give Floyd hell.
> 
> Step 2: Get off Floyd's dick.
> 
> @*tliang1000* uh? I was saying PRIME FOR PRIME Mosley would have a huge chance to KO Floyd. Get over it.


Too bad it doesn't work that way. Thats like saying just bc Canelo beat mosley better than Floyd so therefore he would beat Floyd and we all saw what happened.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Too bad it doesn't work that way. Thats like saying just bc Canelo beat mosley better than Floyd so therefore he would beat Floyd and we all saw what happened.


That's not what I said at all. turbo asked me some fighters 130-135 that would beat Floyd. I said Mosley would have a huge chance to KO him at that weight. that is all.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> That's not what I said at all. turbo asked me some fighters 130-135 that would beat Floyd. I said Mosley would have a huge chance to KO him at that weight. that is all.


Roids or No?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Takamura said:


> Roids or No?


I hate to always have to bring it up, but seriously. Fighters who are proven juicers (mosley, rjj) or guilty by avoidance (pac)...their accomplishments must be taken with a grain of salt to some degree. Especially considering all of those fighters have "decent" technical skills. They relied primarily on their physical features...the very aspect of boxing where using steroids can benefit :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

As I said on ESB, not with his resume. You can look good all day against shot Cotto, shot Mosley, old de la Hoya, or young Canelo, but until you have a defining win over another ATG during their prime, you shouldn't even be in the top 20. Floyd missed his chance at going up by fucking around with the Pacquiao fight. He missed his one and only chance. Their legacies are tied together. Beating Canelo, Guerrero, Ortiz, Garcia, and Khan aren't going to do anything to enhance his rankings.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> As I said on ESB, not with his resume. You can look good all day against shot Cotto, shot Mosley, old de la Hoya, or young Canelo, but until you have a defining win over another ATG during their prime, you shouldn't even be in the top 20. Floyd missed his chance at going up by fucking around with the Pacquiao fight. He missed his one and only chance. Their legacies are tied together. Beating Canelo, Guerrero, Ortiz, Garcia, and Khan aren't going to do anything to enhance his rankings.


Him schooling Manny for 12 rounds would have been a career defining win? You would have just said Manny was overrated


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Him schooling Manny for 12 rounds would have been a career defining win? You would have just said Manny was overrated


Why would it matter what I say? Manny was looking too good during the time the fight was being hyped, even had Floyd shook (from his own mouth). A win over another prime ATG, fighter of the decade, impressive resume, and 8-time world champion. Only way that could've made him go up in his rankings. Without this win, he's lucky to even be in the top 25.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

if only nard came out for even 2 rounds with the energy that Floyd had last Saturday..


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> As I said on ESB, not with his resume. You can look good all day against shot Cotto, shot Mosley, old de la Hoya, or young Canelo, but until you have a defining win over another ATG during their prime, you shouldn't even be in the top 20. Floyd missed his chance at going up by fucking around with the Pacquiao fight. He missed his one and only chance. Their legacies are tied together. Beating Canelo, Guerrero, Ortiz, Garcia, and Khan aren't going to do anything to enhance his rankings.


The more and more time goes on, I don't even think he was fully to blame. I reckon Arum's bitterness to deal with Floyd in business negotiations stalled the fight, you look at the money he's making now with the Showtime deal and I guess it justifies his position he took as the Champ over the Pacquiao the Challenger to his title. :conf


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

TBE baby


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think skill-wise a case can be legitimately made. Roy Jones is the GOAT h2h for me and in his prime I've a hard time seeing Floyd being the underdog to anyone.


This...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Stopped reading at Ortiz and Buchanan :lol:


Buchanan stylistically is a tough fight for Floyd.

And Ortiz was no stranger to speedy fighters and defensive specialists.

I've got no problem with people picking Floyd to win these two - he's an excellent fighter at lightweight/light welter
but these are pretty interesting competitive fights for Floyd.

A proven ATG with all-around skills like Ortiz deserves a bit more than "lol" in a hypothetical discussion, in my opinion.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why would it matter what I say? Manny was looking too good during the time the fight was being hyped, even had Floyd shook (from his own mouth). A win over another prime ATG, fighter of the decade, impressive resume, and 8-time world champion. Only way that could've made him go up in his rankings. Without this win, he's lucky to even be in the top 25.


There is no such thing as a "prime ATG" wtf did Pac beat that already made him an ATG when the Floyd vs Manny fight was hyped up? Over the hill Morales or out of prime already got a metal plate in his head Barrera?

Prime Corrales and Prime Castilo >>>>>> Over the hill Morales and Barrera.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I find funny that people on here trying to discredit Floyd's opponents and supports Pac's opponents that is just ridiculous. At least Floyd never lost to some two unknowns.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I have him at num2. Only SRR i place in front of. He is clearly more skilled than the fab4.


So He would beat Hearns and Leonard...


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

He wont beat SRL, SRL is too active and too fast, he knows how to win rounds too, he will step up activity the second half of a round if he realizes hes behind so far in that round, like he did in the Hagler fight. He will beat floyd in a UD.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> There is no such thing as a "prime ATG" wtf


You're not that guy are you? Of course there is such a thing as a prime ATG. Jones win over Toney for example. Without that win Jones career would be far less impressive. Floyd has never had that. We have to see how Canelo comes back, I suspect that it'll considered be Floyd's best win of his career at the end. Corrales and Castillo are nothing to hang your hat on if you want to be considered in the ATG discussion.
Floyd really messed up by not making the Pac fight happen, he would've likely beaten him when Pac was viewed as a monster. That's what beating a 'prime ATG' is. Floyd missed his biggest opportunity to be considered alongside SRR. There will always be questions over Floyd's true potential.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't feel that i'm wrong and i agree with everything Bhop have said. That is quite a praise from bhop who is a dedicated student of the game and he said it without hesitation. I have been saying this for a while that Floyd is the Michael Jordan of boxing and he is the best skill wise. Floyd stuck out to me as a very special fighter and i can't stress that enough. I don't believe that his resume is weak. He have repeatedly fought good to great fighter throughout his career and has been so dominate to a point where one can't see who can even come close in stopping him. That speaks volumes and you can't say that about Duran, SRL, Hearns, or Hagler. Hagler's biggest wins were against guys moving up. Hearn got his physical advantages. Duran didn't have the skill like Floyd nor does SRL. When you see those guys fight, they give you their style is predictable. Then you got Floyd who adapt and build on his style and he knows what punches will work against different fighters/style. He is just exceptional in every area. He makes good to great fighter look like sparring partner. Again, i don't think that his opponents were bad but rather is he just that damn good.


Are you honestly trying to say Leonard was predictable and couldn't adapt?
That puts your argument to sleep right there?
Now just stop it and go and watch Leonard fight Kalule,Benitez, Duran II and Hagler then come back and say he's predictable/not versatile.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Theron said:


> So He would beat Hearns and Leonard...


Let just say If i had to put my money on one of them i would pick Floyd over Leonard and i would not bet on a Floyd vs Hearns match and i would bet SRR over Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You're not that guy are you? Of course there is such a thing as a prime ATG. Jones win over Toney for example. Without that win Jones career would be far less impressive. Floyd has never had that. We have to see how Canelo comes back, I suspect that it'll considered be Floyd's best win of his career at the end. Corrales and Castillo are nothing to hang your hat on if you want to be considered in the ATG discussion.
> Floyd really messed up by not making the Pac fight happen, he would've likely beaten him when Pac was viewed as a monster. That's what beating a 'prime ATG' is. Floyd missed his biggest opportunity to be considered alongside SRR. There will always be questions over Floyd's true potential.


First of all Toney was already struggling to weight so you can already throw that in prime out the window. I'm pretty sure one of the critrita of being prime should be healthy and strong. Secondly, What were Toney's notable wins that made him an ATG already when he fought Jones.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Are you honestly trying to say Leonard was predictable and couldn't adapt?
> That puts your argument to sleep right there?
> Now just stop it and go and watch Leonard fight Kalule,Benitez, Duran II and Hagler then come back and say he's predictable/not versatile.


Are they more versatile than Floyd? Is SRL's defense or offense more efficent than Floyd??? Ok then. Don't put words in my mouth and make it like i'm trying to say they are shit fighters. Keep in mind you are comparing them to Floyd in TERMS OF SKILLS.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> First of all Toney was already struggling to weight so you can already throw that in prime out the window. I'm pretty sure one of the critrita of being prime should be healthy and strong. Secondly, What were Toney's notable wins that made him an ATG already when he fought Jones.


Every fighter struggles with weight, no fighter is ever 100%. Toney was considered p4p at the time, and was undefeated, and is considered an ATG by anyone who knows boxing. I really don't think you fall into that category.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Every fighter struggles with weight, no fighter is ever 100%. Toney was considered p4p at the time, and was undefeated, and is considered an ATG by anyone who knows boxing. I really don't think you fall into that category.


Answer the questions fool.
Every fighter struggles with weight <---- so Bull shit
Floyd is still p4p but he is no where near "in prime"
Again TELL ME who did Toney beat before he got to Jones that made him an ATG or do you want me to copy and paste his record for you?

And you going to sit here and tell me there is a such thing as in prime ATG. And you make it sound like a lot of fighters have accomplish such a feat.

You fall into the YDKSAB category.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Answer the questions fool.
> Every fighter struggles with weight <---- so Bull shit
> Floyd is still p4p but he is no where near "in prime"
> Again TELL ME who did Toney beat before he got to Jones that made him an ATG or do you want me to copy and paste his record for you?
> ...


Do you have no idea who guys like Nunn, McCallum, Barkley etc. were? Do you have no idea about the fighters Toney beat after Jones? Do you think that he was rated as p4p at the time of the Jones fight for no reason?
Copy and pasting is about all you're good for, because your anorexic ass obviously knows jack shit about boxing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Hyperbole
> 
> if you really need to think hard about that your already overrating Floyd.


All of your posts have been anti-floyd since the canelo match. Thanks for your opinion but no thanks.


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

you know you listen to people on Boxing sites, nevermind fighters and you'd think there's a 100 teirs or levels of class. People make up Top 10 lists and change them ALL the time... you CAN'T accurately pick a Top 10 for any one weight division little own an entire history of the sport.

PBF IS a Modern & ATG, but to put him in the Top 3 in HISTORY is plain silly... In History over ALL weights there would be dozens well ahead of him.

in his own weight he might be in the Top 25, but Top 3 in History, just the same as others who get slotted in among & over more deserving better fighters is just todays mind thinking everything we do is better. It ISN'T!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You fall into the YDKSAB category.


:rofl Coming from the anorexic kid who can't fight and believes that there's no such as an ATG fighter being in his prime. You really are fucking stupid kid.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Do you have no idea who guys like Nunn, McCallum, Barkley etc. were? Do you have no idea about the fighters Toney beat after Jones? Do you think that he was rated as p4p at the time of the Jones fight for no reason?
> Copy and pasting is about all you're good for, because your anorexic ass obviously knows jack shit about boxing.


Yeah I don't know shit about boxing thats why when i said that Floyd is top 10 ATG for years and now you got Bhop saying the same thing. I guess YOU know more about boxing than Bhop right. Jackass.

Gonna list Nunn, McCallum, and over the hill Barkley. WOW. any different from Floyd's victories over Corrales, Castillo, and DLH?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl Coming from the anorexic kid who can't fight and believes that there's no such as an ATG fighter being in his prime. You really are fucking stupid kid.


THats all you got as soon as you get expose as an idiot. Go back to your lomatard express where you belong bitch.


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

LOTS of people KNOW more about Boxing than BHop... 

the HISTORY of the Sport, the Better Era's & Periods, the Best Nations in Boxing, the Best of those Nations, the FACTS surrounding certain fighters careers, opponents, wins & losses, and so on & on. A Fighter does not make him an automatic authority on Boxing History & Great fighters over a 150 year period. a top fighter Hopkins sure, an authority of the History of Boxing NOTTA!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Are they more versatile than Floyd? Is SRL's defense or offense more efficent than Floyd??? Ok then. Don't put words in my mouth and make it like i'm trying to say they are shit fighters. Keep in mind you are comparing them to Floyd in TERMS OF SKILLS.


You said their style was predictable so shut the fuck up.
You never had much of an argument to begin with and yes, SRL is more versatile than Floyd.
Do you know what versatility means in boxing?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

At least it's out there. Floyd is _at least_ as good as Pernell Whitaker and it should be obvious by now.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You said their style was predictable so shut the fuck up.
> You never had much of an argument to begin with and yes, SRL is more versatile than Floyd.
> Do you know what versatility means in boxing?


why don't you go into details then? Go i want you too.

And is funny that you want to say that i never had much of an argument to begin with when this thread is about what Bhop said and that is Floyd ranked top3 in his mind and he would pick FLoyd over Leonard. Meanwhile you got all kinds of boxers claiming Floyd is the best. Boxing trainers saying he is best.

HEY WE ALL DON'T KNOW SHIT. But you do.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah I don't know shit about boxing thats why when i said that Floyd is top 10 ATG for years and now you got Bhop saying the same thing. I guess YOU know more about boxing than Bhop right. Jackass.
> 
> Gonna list Nunn, McCallum, and over the hill Barkley. WOW. any different from Floyd's victories over Corrales, Castillo, and DLH?


You know that Bhop is putting the word out on a possible Floyd match up right? He talked glowingly about Oscar before he fought him as well. Bhop is a promoter and an old man who gets punched in the head for a living, he's hardly going to be objective about things. He contradicts himself all the time, his word means nothing.
Out of all the people on this forum who I argue with you definitely come across as the one who is most 'living in his own head'. Your boxing is pathetic and you don't believe anyone, and you spout stupid shit that is obviously untrue, without conceding in the slightest. It paints the picture of an anorexic kid who has been bullied, and has developed a big ego and a set of delusions to help himself cope.
I genuinely feel sorry for people like you, it wouldn't surprise me if your self-image was deeply entwined with Floyd's. Do you sometimes pretend that you're Floyd?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You know that Bhop is putting the word out on a possible Floyd match up right? He talked glowingly about Oscar before he fought him as well. Bhop is a promoter and an old man who gets punched in the head for a living, he's hardly going to be objective about things. He contradicts himself all the time, his word means nothing.
> Out of all the people on this forum who I argue with you definitely come across as the one who is most 'living in his own head'. Your boxing is pathetic and you don't believe anyone, and you spout stupid shit that is obviously untrue, without conceding in the slightest. It paints the picture of an anorexic kid who has been bullied, and has developed a big ego and a set of delusions to help himself cope.
> I genuinely feel sorry for people like you, it wouldn't surprise me if your self-image was deeply entwined with Floyd's. Do you sometimes pretend that you're Floyd?


Don't you mean that your words means nothing? You talk as if you know more than boxers/trainers themselves.
Lets just say that Bhop did say that in hopes of fighting Floyd (even though imo he was joking) what about Nacho? TIm Bradley? Mikey Garcia? Rios, Paulie, Broner, Oscar, and even SRL said he belongs in our era. They all don't know shit right? We should all listen to you instead. what a joke.

Again check the thread then look at you. Don't even try to pretend that you know more than a 48 year old ATG.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> why don't you go into details then? Go i want you too.
> 
> And is funny that you want to say that i never had much of an argument to begin with when this thread is about what Bhop said and that is Floyd ranked top3 in his mind and he would pick FLoyd over Leonard. Meanwhile you got all kinds of boxers claiming Floyd is the best. Boxing trainers saying he is best.
> 
> HEY WE ALL DON'T KNOW SHIT. But you do.


Listen,before we get down to business, let's recall a little story from ESB.
You were spouting your usual pish,and I asked you to stop swearing as I was a Mormon.Them you asked if I was from Utah, and I told you I was from the Spanish quarter of Glasgow called La Gorbalsa.I really shouldn't have kept trolling but it was too tempting as you were happy to talk Mormon with me.I told you I was a Catholic but one day,2 of the young guys from the church of the Latter Day Saints of Jesus Christ came to my door.I told you my
mother liked them so much, they came to stay with us,and my dad moved out a few days later.
After seeing you take that in,I resisted the urge to take issue with any of your other nonsense as I felt quite sorry for anyone who could believe that story, but now you're saying that SRL was predictable and lacked versatility I felt it was time to put my sympathy for you on hold.

Details;Floyd is so far ahead of every opponent he's fought in years that he doesn't need to adapt.He always fights off a variation of the same style and opponents adapt to him.
SRL fought a higher level of opponent and you could see him fighting three or four different ways against his highest level opponents.That's what versatility and adaptability mean in boxing and if you'd even seen the fights I mentioned you wouldn't be making this nonsensical argument.
Ray Leonard predictable and lacking versatility? I've heard it all now and I get no pleasure from making you look silly so I'll leave it to you now.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I have him at num2. Only SRR i place in front of. He is clearly more skilled than the fab4.


You are clearly a fucking idiot.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Top 3 fighter of the last 2 decades is what I'd say. Top 3 fighter of all time? Fuck no it would be pushing it to put him in the top 20 atm. If Canelo gets much better and beats some good names, if Mayweather fights Garcia, Bradley and Broner after some good wins of their own I could see top 20 material. I could see a case maybe for top 3 based on film alone.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> *There is no such thing as a "prime ATG"* wtf did Pac beat that already made him an ATG when the Floyd vs Manny fight was hyped up? Over the hill Morales or out of prime already got a metal plate in his head Barrera?
> 
> Prime Corrales and Prime Castilo >>>>>> Over the hill Morales and Barrera.


Oh please STFU with this shit again :lol:

P.S guys, tiliang1000 thinks Castillo is more of a killer than Sandy Saddler..I sigged that comment at one stage too.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> You are clearly a fucking idiot.


Maxie in with a great contender for understatement of the year.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Listen,before we get down to business, let's recall a little story from ESB.
> You were spouting your usual pish,and I asked you to stop swearing as I was a Mormon.Them you asked if I was from Utah, and I told you I was from the Spanish quarter of Glasgow called La Gorbalsa.I really shouldn't have kept trolling but it was too tempting as you were happy to talk Mormon with me.I told you I was a Catholic but one day,2 of the young guys from the church of the Latter Day Saints of Jesus Christ came to my door.I told you my
> mother liked them so much, they came to stay with us,and my dad moved out a few days later.
> After seeing you take that in,I resisted the urge to take issue with any of your other nonsense as I felt quite sorry for anyone who could believe that story, but now you're saying that SRL was predictable and lacked versatility I felt it was time to put my sympathy for you on hold.
> ...


wtf are you even talking about? I remember the Utah story, but i don't know what catholic story you are talking about and who the fuck cares? If you want to troll in the boxing forum, then troll. If you want to express your opinion then go ahead but you not going to force your opinion on me. You should remember what this thread is about so obviously i'm not the only one who thinks highly of Floyd bitch.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh please STFU with this shit again :lol:
> 
> P.S guys, tiliang1000 thinks Castillo is more of a killer than Sandy Saddler..I sigged that comment at one stage too.


Prove me wrong then. compare their resumes then.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> wtf are you even talking about? I remember the Utah story, but i don't know what catholic story you are talking about and who the fuck cares? If you want to troll in the boxing forum, then troll. If you want to express your opinion then go ahead but you not going to force your opinion on me. You should remember what this thread is about so obviously i'm not the only one who thinks highly of Floyd bitch.


Sorry big guy.You da man.
I see you've completely ignored the details I've given from a boxing POV.
Any reason for that?
You say SRL is predictable and lacks versatility.Prove it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> wtf are you even talking about? I remember the Utah story, but i don't know what catholic story you are talking about and who the fuck cares? If you want to troll in the boxing forum, then troll. If you want to express your opinion then go ahead but you not going to force your opinion on me. You should remember what this thread is about so obviously i'm not the only one who thinks highly of Floyd bitch.


And you obviously had problems reading that I think very highly of Floyd too.
No biggie.You are the most knowledgable poster on the forum so I can let that go.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry big guy.You da man.
> I see you've completely ignored the details I've given from a boxing POV.
> Any reason for that?
> You say SRL is predictable and lacks versatility.Prove it.


I said he lacks versatility?
I said those guys are predictable when in reality I was being lazy and want to refer to more so for Duran and Hagler.
Why don't you prove how SRL is more unpredictable and more versatile than Floyd?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Prove me wrong then. compare their resumes then.


You actually think that? :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And you obviously had problems reading that I think very highly of Floyd too.
> No biggie.You are the most knowledgable poster on the forum so I can let that go.


Yeah just like you overlook when i said they were great fighters as well.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You actually think that? :rofl:rofl:rofl


step up and go for it then. I'll start.

Let me ask you who did Sandy first lost to and what is his opponent's record at the time?
And then look at Castillo.

Tell me which one got whooped by a nobody early in their careers?

I'll await for your answer poser.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@ Gaul,

Same question to you.


----------



## Gesta (Jun 6, 2013)

Duran a former LW king fought Hagler is MW beast in his prime and was the only guy to go the distance with Hagler in a couple years.

A top 3 LW fighting a top 3 MW in his own prime and not his is truly a marvel. Floyd has always taken the easy road , 

and so has Hopkins who fought Echols and Allan for 30% of his title defences , was betten By Roy with no problems , did not want to fight him again until Roy was shot , was chased out of MW , as he could not beat Taylor in two goes , so he had to fight Mason Dixon who had to cut a lot of weight to make weight as he was acting in Rocky 6 . Dragged up Winky & Pavlik up to LHW were he could beat them , bitched out vs Dawson . 

Hopkins was a great fighter but I would not take him on his word


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I said he lacks versatility?
> I said those guys are predictable when in reality I was being lazy and want to refer to more so for Duran and Hagler.
> Why don't you prove how SRL is more unpredictable and more versatile than Floyd?


Nice cop out.
My work here is done.Go and watch the fights I suggested and learn a little about the sport.
And don't bring new adjectives into it.You said the fab 4 were predictable the said "then you have Floyd who can adapt"
That is a clear implication that Ray cannot adapt,which means he lacks versatility,so admit you fucked up and move the fuck on.Do you really want me to go and bring the post up? Because you know that is exactly what you said.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> step up and go for it then. I'll start.
> 
> Let me ask you who did Sandy first lost to and what is his opponent's record at the time?
> And then look at Castillo.
> ...


All you do is project mr. 'I'll copy and paste to prove it'. You of all people calling someone a poser? Get real with yourself and eat something kid. Floyd seems to attract some nutter fans, I think it's the ego and the money talk that makes some sad cases try to live vicariously through him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Nice cop out.
> My work here is done.Go and watch the fights I suggested and learn a little about the sport.
> And don't bring new adjectives into it.You said the fab 4 were predictable the said "then you have Floyd who can adapt"
> That is a clear implication that Ray cannot adapt,which means he lacks versatility,so admit you fucked up and move the fuck on.Do you really want me to go and bring the post up? Because you know that is exactly what you said.


Quit being a hyprocrite. You want to underate Floyd to get your point across and i am doing the same but in reality we both think they are all great fighters so you can bring whatever the post you want. I have already told you that was a typo.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Quit being a hyprocrite. You want to underate Floyd to get your point across and i am doing the same but in reality we both think they are all great fighters so you can bring whatever the post you want. I have already told you that was a typo.


It took you about 4 posts to admit it was a typo so quit squirming.
The fab4 was actually only meaning Hagler and Duran?
Never seen that come up in my predictive texting.
It wasn't a typo.I proved you wrong and you have no argument,so don't pretend it was a typo.You're showing yourself up again.
And where the fuck did I underrate Floyd? My issue is with your point about Leonard.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> All you do is project mr. 'I'll copy and paste to prove it'. You of all people calling someone a poser? Get real with yourself and eat something kid. Floyd seems to attract some nutter fans, I think it's the ego and the money talk that makes some sad cases try to live vicariously through him.


Yeah just what i thought. You don't want to answer my question you poser. I know you are just pretending as you are some kind of boxing expert. throwing some classic dudes name out there to fit in.


1944-03-21Jock Leslie*9*-*3*-*0*

Auditorium, Hartford, Connecticut, USALTKO36

Saddlers first loss


1944-06-15Lou Alter*2*-*1*-*0*

Fort Hamilton Arena, Brooklyn, New York, USALPTS66
Saddlers second loss

Such killer he is right?
Find one opponent that beat Castillo that is 2-1 or 9-3.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It took you about 4 posts to admit it was a typo so quit squirming.
> The fab4 was actually only meaning Hagler and Duran?
> Never seen that come up in my predictive texting.
> It wasn't a typo.I proved you wrong and you have no argument,so don't pretend it was a typo.You're showing yourself up again.
> And where the fuck did I underrate Floyd? My issue is with your point about Leonard.


Yeah bc i'm known to take back what i said on forums all the time just like what i'm doing with Pep, the in prime atg, and now sandy. And please, Post my quotes about SRL.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah bc i'm known to take back what i said on forums all the time just like what i'm doing with Pep, the in prime atg, and now sandy. And please, Post my quotes about SRL.


Ok



tliang1000 said:


> I don't feel that i'm wrong and i agree with everything Bhop have said. That is quite a praise from bhop who is a dedicated student of the game and he said it without hesitation. I have been saying this for a while that Floyd is the Michael Jordan of boxing and he is the best skill wise. Floyd stuck out to me as a very special fighter and i can't stress that enough. I don't believe that his resume is weak. He have repeatedly fought good to great fighter throughout his career and has been so dominate to a point where one can't see who can even come close in stopping him. That speaks volumes and you can't say that about Duran, SRL, Hearns, or Hagler. Hagler's biggest wins were against guys moving up. Hearn got his physical advantages. Duran didn't have *the skill like Floyd nor does SRL. When you see those guys fight, they give you their style is predictable. Then you got Floyd who adapt and build on his style *and he knows what punches will work against different fighters/style. He is just exceptional in every area. He makes good to great fighter look like sparring partner. Again, i don't think that his opponents were bad but rather is he just that damn good.


Checkmate?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ok
> 
> Checkmate?


as i have said that was meant for Duran, and Hagler. I have already told you that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> as i have said that was meant for Duran, and Hagler. I have already told you that.


And I'm calling bullshit.I have already told you that.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And I'm calling bullshit.I have already told you that.


I already said that was a lazy typo. You must be very proud of yourself. And i wanted you to post my quote so you can see exactly where i got lazy. Keyword those.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah just what i thought. You don't want to answer my question you poser. I know you are just pretending as you are some kind of boxing expert. throwing some classic dudes name out there to fit in.
> 
> 
> 1944-03-21Jock Leslie*9*-*3*-*0*
> ...


So true. And Ottke is greater than Jones, Hopkins etc. because he held onto his valuable zero.
Speaking of Hopkins who you apparently respect so highly, he lost his first pro fight. Donaire lost his second fight. Absolute fucking bums those guys are aren't they? Do you rate Castillo above Hopkins on the ATG list?
Seriously kid, you're making yourself look very stupid in this thread. You just keep digging and digging.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I already said that was a lazy typo. You must be very proud of yourself. And i wanted you to post my quote so you can see exactly where i got lazy. Keyword those.


Do you want me to put up the quotes you posted before you seemed to conclude that it had been a typo?

Take 40 minutes and read over the thread, because I'm sure you don't.
That's some solid advice I'm giving you.I wouldn't do that for just anyone.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So true. And Ottke is greater than Jones, Hopkins etc. because he held onto his valuable zero.
> Speaking of Hopkins who you apparently respect so highly, he lost his first pro fight. Donaire lost his second fight. Absolute fucking bums those guys are aren't they? Do you rate Castillo above Hopkins on the ATG list?
> Seriously kid, you're making yourself look very stupid in this thread. You just keep digging and digging.


I'm making my case and you are raging, personal attacks the whole time. Again you are a poser. 
I know i don't know everything but i know how to conduct research.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Do you want me to put up the quotes you posted before you seemed to conclude that it had been a typo?
> 
> Take 40 minutes and read over the thread, because I'm sure you don't.
> That's some solid advice I'm giving you.I wouldn't do that for just anyone.


Post whatever you want. I'm here to discuss boxing. Do it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So true. And Ottke is greater than Jones, Hopkins etc. because he held onto his valuable zero.
> Speaking of Hopkins who you apparently respect so highly, he lost his first pro fight. Donaire lost his second fight. *Absolute fucking bums those guys are* aren't they? Do you rate Castillo above Hopkins on the ATG list?
> Seriously kid, you're making yourself look very stupid in this thread. You just keep digging and digging.


That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Post whatever you want. I'm here to discuss boxing. Do it.


It's OK I'm done now.I always get a feeling of guilt when you get to this stage in a thread after vehemently trying to argue nonsensical points.
You bash on with the rest of the chaps.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's OK I'm done now.I always get a feeling of guilt when you get to this stage in a thread after vehemently trying to argue nonsensical points.
> You bash on with the rest of the chaps.


I know you don't want to go into it. That quote is the best you got. 
Just remember you are getting on my case in a thread about Bhop thinks Floyd is ranked top3 under SRR and Ali and I happen to agree with what he said. And you trying to tell me otherwise. Maybe you should tell bhop otherwise. I'm sure he would take you serious since you are so knowledgable.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I know you don't want to go into it. That quote is the best you got.


Go into what flower?
You made a ridiculous point,I proved you wrong with facts.
Therefore I win.

What else do you wish to discuss?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I'm making my case and you are raging, personal attacks the whole time. Again you are a poser.
> I know i don't know everything but i know how to conduct research.


Oh, so your research consists of not looking at footage, not understanding context, and scrolling down boxrec to make black and white judgements on things you're clueless about? You're brilliant aren't you.
Why don't you answer my questions? You're not going to because you've contradicted yourself, if you say you rank Hopkins over Castillo then you're just further exposed as the scatter brained nutswinger who can't remember what you just said.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I know you don't want to go into it. That quote is the best you got.
> Just remember you are getting on my case in a thread about Bhop thinks Floyd is ranked top3 under SRR and Ali and I happen to agree with what he said. And you trying to tell me otherwise. Maybe you should tell bhop otherwise. I'm sure he would take you serious so you are so knowledgable.


Who cares what Bhop said, he lost his first pro fight so he could never be a great fighter with any credibility.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Go into what flower?
> You made a ridiculous point,I proved you wrong with facts.
> Therefore I win.
> 
> What else do you wish to discuss?


LOL you jumped on a lazy generalization typo and you are so proud? i make typos all the time.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Are they more versatile than Floyd? Is SRL's defense or offense more efficent than Floyd??? Ok then. Don't put words in my mouth and make it like i'm trying to say they are shit fighters. Keep in mind you are comparing them to Floyd in TERMS OF SKILLS.





tliang1000 said:


> why don't you go into details then? Go i want you too.
> 
> And is funny that you want to say that i never had much of an argument to begin with when this thread is about what Bhop said and that is Floyd ranked top3 in his mind and he would pick FLoyd over Leonard. Meanwhile you got all kinds of boxers claiming Floyd is the best. Boxing trainers saying he is best.
> 
> HEY WE ALL DON'T KNOW SHIT. But you do.





tliang1000 said:


> wtf are you even talking about? I remember the Utah story, but i don't know what catholic story you are talking about and who the fuck cares? If you want to troll in the boxing forum, then troll. If you want to express your opinion then go ahead but you not going to force your opinion on me. You should remember what this thread is about so obviously i'm not the only one who thinks highly of Floyd bitch.


But now it was a typo?


tliang1000 said:


> I said he lacks versatility?
> I said those guys are predictable when in reality I was being lazy and want to refer to more so for Duran and Hagler.
> Why don't you prove how SRL is more unpredictable and more versatile than Floyd?


Remember to take a pick to the ground first.You don't just start with a shovel.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Oh, so your research consists of not looking at footage, not understanding context, and scrolling down boxrec to make black and white judgements on things you're clueless about? You're brilliant aren't you.
> Why don't you answer my questions? You're not going to because you've contradicted yourself, if you say you rank Hopkins over Castillo then you're just further exposed as the scatter brained nutswinger who can't remember what you just said.


You do know Sandy losing to bums doesn't just stop there right? And FYI you can learn a lot just by looking at someone's record. As a matter of fact, i won several bets on boxing just looking at records.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> But now it was a typo?
> 
> Remember to take a pick to the ground first.You don't just start with a shovel.


You went on about versatility comparing to FLoyd jackass.

Look at my quote where i asked are they more versatile than Floyd.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Are they more versatile than Floyd? Is SRL's defense or offense more efficent than Floyd??? Ok then. Don't put words in my mouth and make it like i'm trying to say they are shit fighters. Keep in mind you are comparing them to Floyd in TERMS OF SKILLS.





tliang1000 said:


> why don't you go into details then? Go i want you too.
> 
> And is funny that you want to say that i never had much of an argument to begin with when this thread is about what Bhop said and that is Floyd ranked top3 in his mind and he would pick FLoyd over Leonard. Meanwhile you got all kinds of boxers claiming Floyd is the best. Boxing trainers saying he is best.
> 
> HEY WE ALL DON'T KNOW SHIT. But you do.





tliang1000 said:


> wtf are you even talking about? I remember the Utah story, but i don't know what catholic story you are talking about and who the fuck cares? If you want to troll in the boxing forum, then troll. If you want to express your opinion then go ahead but you not going to force your opinion on me. You should remember what this thread is about so obviously i'm not the only one who thinks highly of Floyd bitch.





tliang1000 said:


> You do know Sandy losing to bums doesn't just stop there right? And FYI you can learn a lot just by looking at someone's record. As a matter of fact, i won several bets on boxing just looking at records.


I lost several bets on boxing without looking at records.
Abner Mares for example.

So there it is.You win.We all lose and you're the King of boxing.

I can't even keep schooling your ass after that last ludicrous statement.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You went on about versatility comparing to FLoyd jackass.


Where? What a knob you're showing yourself up to be.You can't even fucking read properly.

Toodle pip.You owned us all real nice there.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I lost several bets on boxing without looking at records.
> Abner Mares for example.
> 
> So there it is.You win.We all lose and you're the King of boxing.
> ...


A tip for you. Use all the resouces you can. Boxrec, google, and youtube. You can lower your chance in losing 
My ludicrous statement? As if i need to agree with you, ha. Who is being cocky here?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You do know Sandy losing to bums doesn't just stop there right? And FYI you can learn a lot just by looking at someone's record. As a matter of fact, i won several bets on boxing just looking at records.





tliang1000 said:


> A tip for you. Use all the resouces you can. Boxrec, google, and youtube. You can lower your chance in losing
> My ludicrous statement? As if i need to agree with you, ha. Who is being cocky here?


You didn't answer the question. So you've never seen Sandy or his opponents but you can conclude Castillo is greater than him by looking at their records on boxrec?....right.

You have serious psychological/mental issues. Not even joking. I'm leaving this thread, good luck to you.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You didn't answer the question. So you've never seen Sandy or his opponents but you can conclude Castillo is greater than him by looking at their records on boxrec?....right.
> 
> You have serious psychological/mental issues. Not even joking. I'm leaving this thread, good luck to you.


 I got issues? While you are over there hyping up Lomachenko vs Mayweather.
Go back to your Lomatard express.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

People who say he's no way "top 20" need to present their 15-20 list and break down why each fighter is better.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Don Simon said:


> People who say he's no way "top 20" need to present their 15-20 list and break down why each fighter is better.


I think people saying Top 20 are talking 'Greatness' not 'Best'. Mayweather certainly isn't Top 20 in Greatness.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I didnt see the 4 kings in their prime so its difficult for me to asses their records.

In terms of a one-off boxing match, is their anybody (past or present) that beats Floyd hands down every single time?

If the answer is no, then surley he deserves to be ranked as an ATG.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> I didnt see the 4 kings in their prime so its difficult for me to asses their records.
> 
> In terms of a one-off boxing match, is their anybody (past or present) that beats Floyd hands down every single time?
> 
> If the answer is no, then surley he deserves to be ranked as an ATG.


He is most definitely an ATG and one of my favourite boxers ever.(And I caught some of the fab 4)

But the debate is where he ranks as an ATG, and I can see the argument against him being top 10.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> He is most definitely an ATG and one of my favourite boxers ever.(And I caught some of the fab 4)
> 
> But the debate is where he ranks as an ATG, and I can see the argument against him being top 10.


Are we talking ATG records & careers? Or ATG boxers?

If you're struggling to find a boxer in the history of the sport who would'vr comprehensivley beaten Floyd Mayweather... Does that not make him a top ATG by default?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why would it matter what I say? Manny was looking too good during the time the fight was being hyped, even had Floyd shook (from his own mouth). A win over another prime ATG, fighter of the decade, impressive resume, and 8-time world champion. Only way that could've made him go up in his rankings. Without this win, he's lucky to even be in the top 25.


Coming from a guy who sucked Canelo dry that's rich. PBF is already a top 25 ATG if he finishes his career 49-0 or 50-0 he will be a top 15 to 20 ATG, your biased and hate filled opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> FMJ never fought the man who would truly define him! He accused him of steroid abuse.


Well said.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins opinion. Tyson & Holyfield said Floyd ducked Pacquiao but I disagree with that too. Being a legend doesn't eempt one from making outlandish comments. I think Floyd could be top 5-10 skillwise H2H but he hasn't had those challenges to push him to that plateau not blaming him for his lack of challenges of his era. Along with him never beating a prime ATG yet people wanna say he beats Hearns, Leonard, and Robinson which makes no sense.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No offense, but what Bernard knows about the old fighters ?? I would like to see B-Hop talking about the old champions more (really). If he really knows his stuff about past fighters, certainly his opinion about Floyd being a top 3 ATG is worth..


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Are they more versatile than Floyd? Is SRL's defense or offense more efficent than Floyd??? Ok then. Don't put words in my mouth and make it like i'm trying to say they are shit fighters. Keep in mind you are comparing them to Floyd in TERMS OF SKILLS.





Macho_Grande said:


> Are we talking ATG records & careers? Or ATG boxers?
> 
> If you're struggling to find a boxer in the history of the sport who would'vr comprehensivley beaten Floyd Mayweather... Does that not make him a top ATG by default?


Not sure mate.Best ask someone else as I can't speak for Bernard and the definition is becoming a bit jumbled.
Much as I like Floyd, I disagree he's a top 3 ATG.
But it's all about opinions.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Utter shite talk. Floyd is nowhere near the top 3.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Oh dear god, defeats Alvarez and he's the boxing equivalent of Bruce Lee! Hatton was more proven than Alvarez no one was saying any of this then! You cannot compare a 45 fight record to the likes of a 200 fight record from yester-year! He beat Alvarez who beat Trout! Don't get me wrong Canelo is a talent but get a sense of perspective...
> 
> FMJ never fought the man who would truly define him! He accused him of steroid abuse.


To add to that both said they didn't need each other and were content not fighting each other which is disrespectful to the fans. BTW, Floyd is a legend but he never has beaten a fighter when they were A class ever yet he'll be competitive with Leonard whose win over Hearns is greater than anything Floyd will ever do? I had fun watching him beat Canelo but Canelo was no world beater though a decent fighter. He's never fought a fighter who would truly make him think but his skills are on-par with Whitaker yet his wins over Nelson & Chavez eclipse what Floyd has done? People are just showing their ignorance of the sport and yes legends can do that too.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I said he lacks versatility?
> I said those guys are predictable when in reality I was being lazy and want to refer to more so for Duran and Hagler.
> Why don't you prove how SRL is more unpredictable and more versatile than Floyd?


Duran was not predictable, he was technically superb all round and beat all kinds of styles in his prime and past. A lot of those styles being vastly superior to what Mayweathers faced. You could make a case for Mayweather being predictable because everybody knows how he's going to fight. It's getting to him thats the problem. He's been too athletic and smart for all his opponents because he's been competing in an average era, an era with not much talent or diversity. If he fought in the fab 4's era (an era of great offensive warriors) then his defensive pot shot style would've been severely put to the test. If a past prime Dela Hoya runs him close them Leonard beats him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Are we talking ATG records & careers? Or ATG boxers?
> 
> If you're struggling to find a boxer in the history of the sport who would'vr comprehensivley beaten Floyd Mayweather... Does that not make him a top ATG by default?


Same goes for Rigondeaux then...I know Rigondeaux is not an ATG in terms of greatness, but IMO he is in terms of H2H..i.e I have him beating Barrera, Morales, Marquez, Pac, Hamed for example.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Coming from a guy who sucked Canelo dry that's rich. PBF is already a top 25 ATG if he finishes his career 49-0 or 50-0 he will be a top 15 to 20 ATG, your biased and hate filled opinion is irrelevant.


You're the biggest Flomo on this site. I've been standing by my opinion. It's Pacquiao or nothing. You only get one shot and Floyd missed his. At least Vitali fought Lewis. Mayweather didn't even make the fight happen.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You're the biggest Flomo on this site. I've been standing by my opinion. It's Pacquiao or nothing. You only get one shot and Floyd missed his. At least Vitali fought Lewis. Mayweather didn't even make the fight happen.


And you one of the biggest PBF haters who has been proven wrong time and time again. PBF is the best fighter of this era 45-0 there's no blueprint deal with it.:deal Realize that you don't know talent when it's starring you in your fucking face and move on. Nice avatar BTW another great pick you made picking Lucas over the better and more complete fighter in Danny.:yep Just another time you show your lack of knowledge about the sweet science.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> And you one of the biggest PBF haters who has been proven wrong time and time again. PBF is the best fighter of this era 45-0 there's no blueprint deal with it.:deal Realize that you don't know talent when it's starring you in your fucking face and move on. Nice avatar BTW another great pick you made picking Lucas over the better and more complete fighter in Danny.:yep Just another time you show your lack of knowledge about the sweet science.


Really, Danny complete? Don't make me laugh. He's still the same guy who went life and death with shot Morales and shot Judah. He was taking some bombs from Matthysse, but his iron-chin saved him. Still, it's not a good look for him blocking shots with his face like he's Brandon Rios. Oh, and I want to add that I did pick Peterson to beat Matthysse because I knew Matthysse could be out-boxed, going by how he struggled against Zab Judah. I just didn't think Garcia had the iron-chin that he showed against Matthysse. The boxing that Danny did put on was very, very crude and ugly, though.

Regardless, I don't see anyone being 100% right all the time, Flomo.

There is a blue-print to beating PBF. Be Jose Luis Castillo and don't get robbed of a victory. Floyd is 1-1 with Castillo.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

He doesn't have the defining opponents to be top 3.

Leonard beat the likes of Hearns, Benitez, Hagler and Duran.

Undefeated records at his level are incredible though, talent wise he is just as good but was he ever tested against great fighters?

Oscar was ancient, Castillo is a borderline ATG though, however both those fights were close (1st one i mean) neither win compares to the above.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The victory over Canelo solidified this for me. Mayweather is #3 all time behind Robinson and Ali IMO. He has a shot at the #2 /#1 spots depending on how he looks in his next few fights.

My prediction is that he puts his name in for legitimate mention for #1 GOAT by the end of his career. It has become impossible to pick against him. Canelo was the only one on the face of the planet within reasonable weight range that had a chance to beat Mayweather, and Floyd made him look ordinary. All of his next few contracted fights will be easy.

I have been a vocal critic of Floyd Mayweather, Jr. for years. He has now satisfied all criticisms. If he signed to fight Andre Ward, I'd pick Mayweather. If he signed to fight Wlad Klitschko, my money would be on Floyd.

Don't know what else to say. The man is greatness.


----------

